# [SOLVED] Problemy z dźwiękiem

## grellen

Witam 

Mam następujący problem z dźwiękiem po instalacji systemu dźwięk działał poprawnie, i nagle przestał stało się to podczas oglądania filmiku na youtube. Restart i mam nastepujacy komunika o bledzie:

```
pulseaudio[1370]: [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.

pulseaudio[1370]: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="29" name="platform-thinkpad_acpi" card_name="alsa_card.platform-thinkpad_acpi" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.
```

ok czyli najprawdopodobniej udev źle określił kartę dźwiękową, wiec dodałem do /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 

```
blacklist thinkpad_acpi
```

 żeby wymusić wykrycie prawidłowej karty. 

Niestety bez rezultatu, komunikat o błędzie znika ale dźwięku jak nie było tak nie ma.  

Po 3 dniach bez owocnego przeszukiwania internetu, prób i niepowodzeń. Zwracam się do was z prośbą o pomoc w rozwiązaniu problemu.

kilka informacji:

Laptop IBM x40

lspci -v | grep audio

```
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

```

cat /proc/asound/cards

```

0 [I82801DBICH4   ]: ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4

                      Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1981B at irq 5

 1 [Modem          ]: ICH-MODEM - Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem

                      Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem at irq 5

29 [ThinkPadEC     ]: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control

                      ThinkPad Console Audio Control at EC reg 0x30, fw 1UHT82WW-1.32

```

aplay -l

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Modem [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem], device 0: Intel ICH - Modem [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem - Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.7-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.7-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 02 Nov 2012 08:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA @GPL-COMPATIBLE @OSI-APPROVED @EULA AdobeFlash-10.3"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa autoipd avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 gudev iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Last edited by grellen on Sat Nov 03, 2012 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli uważasz, że samo przestało działać ot tak podczas normalnego używania sprawdź jakieś livecd, które wcześniej działało. Może układ dźwiękowy wykitował ze starości.  :Wink: 

----------

## grellen

To pierwsze co zrobiłem, karta sprawna.

----------

## sebas86

W takim razie sprubuj:

```
# alsactl -gR init 0

# alsactl store 0
```

Jeśli nie pomoże, to zatrzymaj usługę alsasound i wywal plik:

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

# rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
```

A następnie sprubuj powtórzyć poprzednie komendy.

I usuń z czarnej listy dodany wcześniej moduł sterownika karty dźwiękowej.

----------

## grellen

Zadziałało   :Very Happy: 

Wielkie dzięki

----------

